# Breaking Dawn: Sex-Szenen nur in Nahaufnahmen



## Stefan102 (16 Nov. 2011)

​
Twilight-Fans freuen sich natürlich vor allem auf die langersehnte romantische Hochzeit zwischen Bella und Edward, doch dass anschließend auch noch der heiße Sex kommt, ist sicher ebenfalls nicht zu verachten. So einige Details haben die Breaking Dawn-Stars Kristen Stewart (21) und Robert Pattinson (25) ja schon verraten, doch sie plaudern munter weiter, sodass wir immer mehr erfahren.

Nachdem wir also bereits wissen, dass Robs Tanga zu klein war, die Sexszenen eigentlich viel zu scharf sind und das Workout vor dem Dreh der sexy Szenen hart war, erfuhren wir nun auch, wie nah wir uns die Szenen bald im Kino ansehen können: sehr nah! Denn Kristen erklärte gegenüber MTV News, dass die Sex-Szenen überwiegend in Close-ups gezeigt werden. Das heißt, den Fans wird kein Detail der romantischen Liebesnacht zwischen Bella und Edward entgehen. Und dass die beiden Stars, die auch im realen Leben ein Paar sind, sich alle Mühe gegeben haben, ist ja selbstverständlich.

Ab dem 24. November 2011 können wir dann auf der großen Leinwand sehen, wie romantisch und heiß es wirklich zwischen den beiden wird – und wie gesagt, alles ganz, ganz nah. 

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (16 Nov. 2011)

Tanga zu klein? rofl3 :thx: für die wichtige Info, dann darf man mal gespannt sein


----------



## Punisher (16 Nov. 2011)

Close-Ups sind prädestiniert für Body-Doubles


----------

